# Yomi vs Mukuro



## Musefreak (Sep 1, 2011)

Who do u think would win.

Intent- kill
knowledge- manga
restrictions- none 
location- open plains


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2011)

wrong section

and iirc yomi has better feats


----------



## Markness (Sep 1, 2011)

Yomi had better feats and we atleast saw him fight for a good bit.


----------



## Amae (Sep 1, 2011)

Mukuro put a hole through Hiei's chest and downed him in a single hit. That's more impressive than anything we saw from Yomi.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 1, 2011)

Mukuro has a slightly higher power level overall than Yomi, the three kings are comparable enough since the power levels in YYH are the summation of various stats and some Kings are below others in particular areas. Yusuke should have been stronger than Hiei and he was outclassed by Yomi horribly. 

Stalemate IMO, they would have killed the other before the tournament if they could but all three seemed comparable enough to not risk a fight,Mukuro stated she did fight Raizen once so maybe they tried but decided it would not end well, Yomi was scared to use even 1/8th of his power on Yusuke and co because Mukuro would beat him if he did.Don't remember what chapter they gave the power levels/stats of the Kings, should be 162-166ish or so.


----------



## Francesco. (Sep 1, 2011)

Draw, or victory with high difficulty for Yomi.


----------



## Omnirix (Sep 1, 2011)

Wrong section, and Mukuro didn't use her full power in the tournament. She could've won if she went all out.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 1, 2011)

Yomi has better feats, but by power levels, Mukuro is slightly superior. Problem is, we don't know how much of a difference that makes with YYH's numbers. The difference could be negligible for all we know. 

And I doubt Mukuro would not have won, even if she did go all out. There were 9 other fighters there, all at least equal to Yomi after nearly 1000 off being lazy. 



Tranquil Fury said:


> Mukuro has a slightly higher power level overall than Yomi, the three kings are comparable enough since the power levels in YYH are the summation of various stats and some Kings are below others in particular areas. Yusuke should have been stronger than Hiei and he was outclassed by Yomi horribly.
> 
> Stalemate IMO, they would have killed the other before the tournament if they could but all three seemed comparable enough to not risk a fight,Mukuro stated she did fight Raizen once so maybe they tried but decided it would not end well, Yomi was scared to use even 1/8th of his power on Yusuke and co because Mukuro would beat him if he did.Don't remember what chapter they gave the power levels/stats of the Kings, should be 162-166ish or so.



I agree with this. And here it is for you:

Link removed


----------



## Omnirix (Sep 1, 2011)

She oneshotted Hiei pretty good when she went all out and wouldn't exactly rule off Hiei's statement
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 1, 2011)

Hiei has not seen Raizen's sparring buddies who while shaking the rust off alone overwhelmed Yomi during their energy release from across a distance. Mukuro barely beat Natsume if I recall. I recall her power was based on how angry she was and something about her being 1/2 as strong as she could have been, so depending on how serious she was against Natsume it would matter.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 1, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Hiei has not seen Raizen's sparring buddies who while shaking the rust off alone overwhelmed Yomi during their energy release from across a distance. Mukuro barely beat Natsume if I recall.



Hiei was in the tournament, he obviously saw Raizen's fighting buddies, but Mukuro was more powerful than them.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 1, 2011)

We honestly don't know this, they were the ones Raizen prime used to spar with and he was stated to be strong enough to school both Mukuro and Yomi. Actually if Mukuro weakened after her fight with Hiei then the fact she still barely managed to beat one of them would be impressive, she could very well be second only to Raizen prime and on par with his strongest sparring buddies. 

Mukuro could or should take this then if she's at full power.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 1, 2011)

forget all the speculating and powerscaling Yomi has flat out better feats- going simply based off that he should edge out a win

plus wasn't he completely exhausted and on dregs of power when he fought Enki? you take on one of Raizens sparring partners and what looked to be one of the strongest on fumes..and you are not splattered into a million pieces isn't exactly bad for a showing yes?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 1, 2011)

Yomi has feats which consist of being way above Yusuke who was at best comparable to his son who would have been around 500,000 or so and fighting Eniki who had just fought Mukuro after she herself was not fresh. So Mukuro herself is'nt lacking in feats comparable. Yomi was scared to use 1/3rd of his power in fear Mukuro would beat him if he lowered his power.  YYH and Dragonball have a power level system that is important in universe and determines who wins in a fight outside CIS and H4X.
Marvin The Robot disagrees with you
Marvin The Robot disagrees with you

Marvin The Robot disagrees with you
Marvin The Robot disagrees with you


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 1, 2011)

and if the guy with the PL of five hundred has radar like senses so astute he can monitor everything that happens around him for hundreds of miles and a technique that can bleed off yokai- and has shown more skill guile and mental stability I'm not too sure about the other guy winning..stats be damned

getting a PL does not allow for one to ignore the myriad of other details that go into a fight- state of mind/ unique tricks and so on


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2011)

what the hell is SP and why does yomi have so much of it


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 1, 2011)

SP is special ability.


> and if the guy with the PL of five hundred has radar like senses so astute he can monitor everything that happens around him for hundreds of miles and a technique that can bleed off yokai- and has shown more skill guile and mental stability I'm not too sure about the other guy winning..stats be damned



The guy with 60,000 blitzes if this were dragonball but since it's YYH it depends on their speed stat and whether the ability would work on someone that strong and as I said it is ignoring H4X and CIS(Why Yomi did not kill Yusuke outright) which can let someone weaker win, generally in Shonen like these higher power level=better stats, abilities cannot be powerscaled hence why Frieza does not have Ginyu's power but he'd still beat Ginyu senseless. Mukuro did a fine job keeping her kingdom from Raizen and Yomi, so Yomi was not doing any better than nerfed Raizen or Mukuro. Mukuro's instability caused her powers to fluctuate, at her most pissed off she's  at her strongest but otherwise she's still Three King level. Mukuro was the one who chose to accept Yusuke's offer so Yomi would look like a bad guy for rejecting while having to face both Kingdomes and would have to accept himself, she's not lacking intelligence anymore than Yomi.

I prefer feats over power levels but in universe mechanics are important for in universe fights. Three Kings had some advantages and disadvantages over each in stats. Mukuro curbed Hiei and fought Natsume(one of Raizen's friends I recall) and won, then fought Eniki. Could be wrong, have'nt read the arc in a while.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2011)

oh right, and his super-hearing, that makes sense then


----------



## Pika305 (Sep 1, 2011)

Pre-crisis Superman

It seems like Mukuro fought Natsume won then whoop on Hiei before loosing to Enki in the Quarterfinals...

I don't know what to make of Hiei assertion of Mukuro full power, I mean we know according to Yomi that all of Raizen's friend where at least as strong as him and some stronger. Hiei said what he said after being punch by Mukuro and its not like he went up against any of Raizen's friend even though he saw them fight. Any time Hiei has made a comparison its been through fighting someone like with Yusuke after the D Tournament.


----------



## felixng2008 (Sep 1, 2011)

If Mukuro is pissed she takes it with mid-high difficulty otherwise Yomi takes it with mid difficulty. Mukuro at 100% is extremely powerful.


----------



## Lord Raizen (Sep 1, 2011)

... I solo.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2011)

bah dum tsh


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 2, 2011)

Man, I didn't even remember the three kings having feats in the manga. lol. if this was the anime versions though, I'd have to give it to Mukuro.


----------



## Physics Man (Sep 2, 2011)

Mukoru is stronger then Yomi  but Yomi is far smarter and the difference in power isn't that great but I'm going with Mukoru.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 2, 2011)

The manga cut shit short in the tournament.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 2, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I prefer feats over power levels but in universe mechanics are important for in universe fights. Three Kings had some advantages and disadvantages over each in stats. Mukuro curbed Hiei and fought Natsume(one of Raizen's friends I recall) and won, then fought Eniki. Could be wrong, have'nt read the arc in a while.



ginyu would loose because Freiza can speed blitz the crap out of him and all not because his power level magically nullifies a body snatching tech when it comes to in universe fights it's important to remember they are not in fact happening in universe they are happening in our arena with our rules and our methodology and our own tactics we're arm chair generals discussing this under a set of principles which have been laid out by the staff.

so it's not really the same thing and consideration should be given to that fact


----------



## Kurou (Sep 2, 2011)

Mukuro punches his face in. Then gives him his child support money because she wears the pants in the relationship.



I by that I mean her bitch


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 2, 2011)

truly the makings of an HBO 

"Game of thrones: Yu Yu Hakusho edition"

with a little OZ throne in


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Sep 2, 2011)

They are equal in power, so the fight could go either way. Im going with Yomi though because of better feats.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 2, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> *ginyu would loose because Freiza can speed blitz the crap out of him and all not because his power level magically nullifies a body snatching tech *when it comes to in universe fights it's important to remember they are not in fact happening in universe they are happening in our arena with our rules and our methodology and our own tactics we're arm chair generals discussing this under a set of principles which have been laid out by the staff.
> 
> so it's not really the same thing and consideration should be given to that fact



Yes Frieza would speedblitz the crap because he has higher power level, that's pretty much the point of Dragonball fights. Power levels are a measure of ki which is important for stats amplification. This was in relation to your if the 500 guy has some H4X over the 60,000 guy type of question to which I gave an example of the higher power level guy blitzing him before he could do his H4X, making it useless due to the gap in power level/stats not because Frieza is immune to it if it hit him. Obviously if Frieza stood still Ginyu could jack his body but that's more about CIS which is factored into fights as well, offcourse if Ginyu had H4X that could nullify the gap in stats then he'd win, it depends on the H4X nature but general rule of thumb in these type of Shonen is more power level= more stats. Our rules are we accept those power levels as a sign of whose stronger in universe due to them being canon to the strengths of the characters in that work of fiction unless some H4X allows them to overcome it. So yes while we take into account stuff like CIS, environment, limitations and moveset. We also take into accound an in universe source of strength between these characters.

This is offcourse useless when we pit them against characters outside their universe like Yomi vs Nappa, in which case we go with feats and say Nappa wins quite easily.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 2, 2011)

why would you accept those stats when they blatantly ignore special abilities and specific circumstances and all that

it's the equivalent of going solely off respect threads- it does not factor everything in?


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 2, 2011)

Lord Raizen said:


> ... I solo.





~Strike Man~ said:


> bah dum tsh





Anyway, you might as fell flip a coin for this match up since the two are pretty much equal.


----------

